# [RISOLTO] WPA_SUPPLICANT e NetworkManager

## Realnot

Salve ragazzi, da diverse ore sto provando a configurare il mio laptop per il wifi, ma senza uscirne vivo. Uso NetworkManager e wpa_supplicant. Tramite la gui di NetworkManager riesco vedere tranquillamente l'AP, ma non riesco a connettermi. Uso il modem di alice e la cifratura di tipo WPA-PSK TKIP a 256 bit. Di seguito un po di configurazioni che potrebbero aiutarvi a capire perche' non si connette:

```
#Generated by NetworkManager

###### Global Configuration ######

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

###### Security Configuration ######

network={

        proto=WPA

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        priority=1

        group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

        mode=0

        ssid=416C6963652D3934353639353533

        psk="w6rzrfq4lc1ghlbv1qeqq2mn"

}
```

```
#Generated by NetworkManager

###### Global Configuration ######

modules="iwconfig"

###### Connection Configuration ######

#----------------------------------

enable_ipv6_0x416C6963652D3934353639353533="false"

auto_0x416C6963652D3934353639353533="true"

config_0x416C6963652D3934353639353533=( "dhcp" )

#----------------------------------

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

#----------------------------------

dns_search_eth0="192.168.1.1"

auto_eth0="true"

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.11/24" )

dns_servers_eth0="208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220"

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

enable_ipv6_eth0="false"

```

```
# Generated by NetworkManager

search 192.168.1.1

nameserver 208.67.222.222

nameserver 208.67.220.220
```

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:23:54:44:96:bc  

          inet addr:192.168.1.11  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::223:54ff:fe44:96bc/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:852 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:865 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:231500 (226.0 KiB)  TX bytes:133440 (130.3 KiB)

          Interrupt:16 Base address:0xb800 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:680 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:680 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:52016 (50.7 KiB)  TX bytes:52016 (50.7 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          inet6 addr: ::127.0.0.1/96 Scope:Unknown

          UP RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:43:20:51:c5  

          inet6 addr: fe80::222:43ff:fe20:51c5/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:26 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:3176 (3.1 KiB)  TX bytes:3834 (3.7 KiB)
```

Per ora ho fatto riferimento alle seguenti guide:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Wireless/Configuration

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

La cosa perfetta sarebbe riuscire ad avere piu configurazioni per piu AP, ad esempio uno per quando sono a casa, l'altro per l'università ecc... inoltre usare il dhcp per il wifi, mentre per la configurazione manuale no.

Non so proprio come potrei risolvere   :Confused: 

----------

## Massimog

io per configurare la rete su Gentoo ho seguito  questa guida http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NetworkManager

in /etc/conf.d/net io non ho niente 

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

dns_domain_lo="gentoo-network"

```

per il dhcp o l'ip statico puoi fare tutto da networkmanager

----------

## Realnot

Ho modificato alcune le configurazioni come segue e sembra che ci sia un lieve miglioramento:

```
#Generated by NetworkManager

###### Global Configuration ######

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

update_config=1

ap_scan=1

###### Security Configuration ######

network={

        ssid="Alice-94569553"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        psk="w6rzrfq4lc1ghlbv1qeqq2mn"

}
```

```
#Generated by NetworkManager

###### Global Configuration ######

modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"

###### Connection Configuration ######

#----------------------------------

dns_search_eth0="192.168.1.1"

auto_eth0="true"

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.11/24" )

dns_servers_eth0="208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220"

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

enable_ipv6_eth0="false"

```

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Bringing down interface wlan0

 *   Removing addresses

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                      [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                               [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                 [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

```

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"Alice-94569553"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:1D:8B:58:71:A0   

          Bit Rate=36 Mb/s   Tx-Power=16 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=70/70  Signal level=-29 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:1   Missed beacon:0

eth0      no wireless extensions.
```

passano circa 20 secondi o forse 30 poi comprare una schermata in cui mi viene chiesta la password per l'AP, io metto quella che ho usato in wpa_supplicant: w6rzrfq4lc1ghlbv1qeqq2mn. Passano altri 30 secondi e mi richiede la password. Significa che la psw non e' corretta? anche se in realtà sono sicuro che lo sia... cosa dite voi?

----------

## djinnZ

Per piacere quando riporti un file aggiungi il nome al tag ... correggi ...  :Confused:   */etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf wrote:*   

> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> 
> ctrl_interface_group=wheel
> 
> eapol_version=2
> ...

 qui non capisco dov'è il problema (ma mai andrò a pensare a networkmanager e non ho idea delle sue impennate,) le aggiungi e tanti saluti, ma 

```
rc_hotplug="net.lo !net.* !bluetooth"
```

 */etc/conf.d/net wrote:*   

> # wlan0 - wan interface (wpa_supplicant)
> 
> modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant !iwconfig"
> 
> # ifdown_wlan0="yes"
> ...

 In genere tutti i problemi sono in questo. La chiamata ad rfkill serve solo per alcune schede, come la disattivazione e l'impostazione statica del canale, ovviamente; ma non credo che tu abbia problemi e warn di "unable to reset device" o qualcosa del genere. Quindi dovrebbe bastare la prima riga.

----------

## Realnot

Ho modificato i file come hai suggerito, ma non ottengo miglioramenti:

/etc/rc.conf

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/561255/

ifconfig

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/561256/

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"Alice-94569553"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:1D:8B:58:71:A0   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=69/70  Signal level=-41 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:6   Missed beacon:0

```

```
#Generated by NetworkManager

###### Global Configuration ######

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant 

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

update_config=1 

ap_scan=1

###### Security Configuration ######

network={

   ssid="Alice-94569553"

   scan_ssid=1

   proto=RSN

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=TKIP

   auth_alg=OPEN

   eap=PSK

   psk="w6rzrfq4lc1ghlbv1qeqq2mn"

}
```

```
#Generated by NetworkManager

###### Global Configuration ######

modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant !iwconfig"

###### Connection Configuration ######

#----------------------------------

dns_search_eth0="192.168.1.1"

auto_eth0="true"

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.11/24" )

dns_servers_eth0="208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220"

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

enable_ipv6_eth0="false"
```

Quando provo a connettermi, ogni 30 secondi ottengo questa schermata:

http://s17.postimage.org/npkffjry7/password.jpg

La scansione viene effettuata correttamente, visto che mi rileva la rete:

http://s16.postimage.org/9oex0rm0l/network.jpg

@djinnZ: non ho capito cosa intendi per: "Per piacere quando riporti un file aggiungi il nome al tag [...]". Quale tag?

UPDATE:

Controllando sul quel baracchino del modem di alice, mentre cerco di connettermi all'access point, si puo' notare che avviene la connessione.http://s15.postimage.org/gkr6dp5pn/alice.jpg

Anche nei filtri MAC:

http://s18.postimage.org/nt6xxcqx5/alice2.jpg

Il tutto scompare quando mi rompo i coglioni di mettere la solita password nella scheramata precedente http://s17.postimage.org/npkffjry7/password.jpg

----------

## djinnZ

Invece di scrivere ecco il file xxx modificare il tag code o quote per includere direttamente il nome. Come ho fatto io.

Comunque è un problema di networkmanager non di configurazione (a quel che so solo la modifica ad rc.conf serve sempre).

Piuttosto NM con quali use è stato installato?

Su alcuni router scassi di una certa azienda italiana (che non nominerò ma era meglio se continuava a fare gomme piuttosto...) ho trovato molti problemi con il dhcp che si bloccava.

Non è che ha quella strana modalità di sicurezza che impedisce di connettersi se non si preme un pulsantino rosso o qualcosa del genere?

Quello che ti ho postato è un esempio di configurazione manuale, parte con un banale 

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
```

.

Prova se funziona senza NM attivo, per incominciare.

Altrimenti spero che ci sia qualcuno che lo usa. Personalmente non ho mai pensato ad installarlo.

----------

## Realnot

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Piuttosto NM con quali use è stato installato?

 

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/networkmanager-0.8.4.0-r2  USE="avahi bluetooth connection-sharing dhcpcd ppp -dhclient -doc -gnutls -nss -resolvconf" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

gentoo realnot #
```

Quando ho emerso NetworkManager la prima volta, avevo abilitato anche la FlagUSE resolvconf, che andava a modificare direttamente /etc/resolv.conf. Successivamente o disabilitato dale Flag e emerso nuovamente.

```

 * WARNING: net.wlan0 has already started, but is inactive
```

```

 * Bringing down interface wlan0

 *   Removing addresses

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                      [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                               [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

Could not set interface wlan0 flags: Operation not possible due to RF-kill

Failed to initialize driver interface

 *   start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'        [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

```

Ho eliminato net.Wlan0 e NetworkManager dal runlevel default, quindi ho riavviato.

```

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                 [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive
```

```

ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it

Delete '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlan0' manually if it is not used anymore

Failed to initialize control interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant'.

You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running or the file was

left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant in which case you will need

to manually remove this file before starting wpa_supplicant again.
```

Da tenere presente che qui ho usato wext Linux wireless extensions (generic), ma i driver per la mia scheda sono ath9h_hw

```

CONFIG_ATH9K_HW=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_COMMON=y

CONFIG_ATH9K=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_PCI=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_AHB=y

# CONFIG_ATH9K_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ATH9K_RATE_CONTROL=y

# CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC is not set
```

Che non sembrano essere supportati da wpa_supplicant (almeno, non li vedo nella lista)

```

[...]

drivers:

  wext = Linux wireless extensions (generic)

  nl80211 = Linux nl80211/cfg80211

  hostap = Host AP driver (Intersil Prism2/2.5/3)

  atmel = ATMEL AT76C5XXx (USB, PCMCIA)

  ndiswrapper = Linux ndiswrapper (deprecated; use wext)

  ipw = Intel ipw2100/2200 driver (old; use wext with Linux 2.6.13 or newer)

  wired = Wired Ethernet driver

  ralink = Ralink Wireless Client driver

[...]

```

Quindi faccio quello che mi consiglia il messaggio sopra:

```
gentoo realnot # rm /var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlan0
```

```
ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Failed to initiate AP scan.

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Failed to initiate AP scan.
```

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non è che ha quella strana modalità di sicurezza che impedisce di connettersi se non si preme un pulsantino rosso o qualcosa del genere? 

 

Si, avevi ragione. Non ho mai notato questa cosa, poiche' mia sorella nel'appartamento di fianco al mio si collegga con windows XP, e lo fa senza il pulsante REG. Ad ogni modo, dall'user guide del device ho recuperato:

http://s18.postimage.org/n8tr05tft/reg_button.jpg

http://s17.postimage.org/uoan2znlr/reg_button2.jpg

Quindi ora vedo, se scopro qualcosa di nuovo faccio un update. Intanto modifico i messaggi precedenti come mi hai suggerito. Colgo l'occasione per ringraziarti, per la tua disponibilità ed il tuo tempo.[/code]

----------

## djinnZ

hai una atheros (la mia è una 5k e capita)quindi tanto vale verificare se non devi sbloccare il device

```
0: phy0: Wireless LAN

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no
```

Se riporta yes lancia 

```
rfkill unblock 0
```

e riprova. Se funziona basta solo che aggiungi le funzioni di preup e postup che ti ho riportato, NM o non NM forse era qui il problema.

Ma con le 9k sapevo che non capitava... mah.

Se usi il driver "ufficiale" incluso nel kernel è sempre nl80211/wext (con i kernel recenti è nl80211 visto che LWE è deprecato).

Controlla la conf del kernel, sezione "NET" non "drivers".

Il filtro ARP dovrebbe essere disabilitato se usi wpa ma con codesti affari nulla è certo.

Nel peggiore dei casi lascia solo 

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

eapol_version=2

update_config=1

country=it
```

e lanci

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

wpa_cli
```

Risolto il problema a livello di sistema potrai incominciare ad occuparti di NM se vuoi.

----------

## Realnot

Soft blocked era bloccato, ma ho eseguito il comando che mi hai fornito. Ora sembra ok.

```
0: phy0: Wireless LAN

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no
```

Ho dato uno sguardo nel kernel, però non conosco le voci...

```
CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

```

```
# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set
```

```
# CONFIG_IWLWIFI is not set
```

```
CONFIG_CFG80211=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y
```

Ho tolto networkmanager dal runlevel, ora uso solo wpa_supplicant con la configurazione:

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant 
> ...

 

Ho anche cambiato impostazioni della rete wifi nel router, ora e' aperta senza alcun tipo di crittografia e controllo accessi tramite MAC. Non ho famigliarita' con wpa_cli, come potrei provare a connettermi?

PS: ho provato ad inserire la live di Kubuntu per vedere se si connetteva, ebbene si. Ho cercato disperatamente un file wpa_supplicant.conf ma in kubuntu non esiste. Ho anche provato a guardare se c'era /etc/conf.d/net ma non ho trovato nulla di simile. Volevo provare a vedere i file di configurazione sulla live per vedere le differenze con i miei. Non capisco perche' la gira e qui no. In kubuntu usano networkmanager con wpa_supplicant.

Non ho la live DVD di Gentoo qui con me, altrimenti mettevo su quella, il wi-fi dalla Live DVD dovrebbe andare subito e almeno so dove sono le configurazioni che mi interessano. A sto punto non so piu cosa fare  :Sad: 

I misteri della vita :/

UPDATE 1:

Sto rispondendo collegato all'AP senza cavo ethernet, quindi in Wi-Fi. NetworkManager e' down, i file di configurazione sono rispettivamente:

```
#Generated by NetworkManager

###### Global Configuration ######

modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant !iwconfig"

###### Connection Configuration ######

#----------------------------------

dns_search_eth0="192.168.1.1"

auto_eth0="true"

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.11/24" )

dns_servers_eth0="208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220"

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

enable_ipv6_eth0="false"
```

```
#Generated by NetworkManager

###### Global Configuration ######

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

eapol_version=2

update_config=1

country=it

ap_scan=1

###### Security Configuration ######

network={

        ssid="Alice-94569553"

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-999

}
```

ifconfig:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/561509/

iwconfig:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/561511/

Questo e' un piccolo passo. Adesso provo ad aggiungere parametri alla configurazione  :Smile: 

UPDATE 2:

```
 [...]

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:43:20:51:c5  

inet addr:192.168.1.215  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

inet6 addr: fe80::222:43ff:fe20:51c5/64 Scope:Link

UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

RX packets:1412 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:1417 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

RX bytes:685208 (669.1 KiB)  TX bytes:234358 (228.8 KiB)
```

Ora riesco a navigare liberamente con WPA-PSK TKIP 256. L'interfaccia eth0 e' down, ma per sicureza ho tolto il cavo ethernet  :Razz: 

```

 * WARNING: net.eth0 is already stopped
```

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

#### net.wlan0

modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant !iwconfig"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

#### net.eth0

auto_eth0="true"

dns_search_eth0="192.168.1.1"

dns_servers_eth0="208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220"

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.11/24" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

enable_ipv6_eth0="false"
```

```
###### Global Configuration ######

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

eapol_version=2

update_config=1

country=it

ap_scan=1

###### Security Configuration ######

network={

        ssid="Alice-94569553"

        psk="w6rzrfq4lc1ghlbv1qeqq2mn"

        pairwise=TKIP

        eap=PSK

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        priority=-999

}
```

Funziona tutto perfettamente, ma senza l'uso di NetworkManager. Modifico il titolo del post e considero il problema risolto. Nei prossimi giorni proverò nuovamente ad usare NetworkManager e vedere come si comporta. Nel caso scoprissi qualcosa, aggiornero' questo post.

Grazie djinnZ per il supporto  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

Mettiamola così: NM non lo uso perchè le mie configurazioni sono abbastanza "statiche" e non mi serve a nulla ma, in generale, è qualcosa che poggia sui driver del kernel e wpa_supplicant.

In caso di problemi meglio verificare prima i componenti di base senza NM che "nasconde" eventuali incongruenze.

Quando sai quali possono essere i possibili problemi e sei certo che la connessione non ha ostacoli ti applichi ad NM.

Possibile che semplicemente non riesce a resettare il device (però mi pare che da qualche parte ha una opzione apposita).

Se hai problemi, anche saltuari, al riavvio od alla disconnessione con il soft blocked attivo tanto vale che aggiungi i comandi che ti ho indicato.

----------

